# Compaq CQ2014



## scottcharles (Jun 21, 2016)

Is it possible to make this little machine performs better for my 11-year-old son. He likes to play Minecraft, Roblox and Trov. The CQ2014 lags the most in trov. Trov's site suggests at least a i5 or better processor, my hp TouchSmart has only a dual core and it works fine in trove. My computer is running at 2.10 GHZ the CQ is running at 1.86GHZ. 

The CQ has only 3G of ram. I am waiting for amazon to deliver another 8G of ram. 2 4G sticks for its 2 slots. The specs are all correct for the ram. 

I want to overclock this PC. Will it be worth while to overclock it? Will we be able to see better performance out of it? 

If you have any other advice on how to get better gaming performance out of it that would be appreaciated. This is for my 11 yr old and he is only playing these three games mentioned above. THANK YOU for any help!

~Scott


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

OEM computers like your Compaq do not have the capability to overclock. The biggest issues with the PC is integrated graphics and a slow, low power CPU.

Best thing to do would be save up for a PC more capable of playing games if that's the intended use of the PC.


----------



## scottcharles (Jun 21, 2016)

Thank you for your quick response. Yes that is the intended use. However, I have a 9 yr old, 11 and 12 yr olds. At this time I just want to maximize what we have to the limit. It is excellent experience for me and my kids. They work with me on these things because they hope to see instant gratification. Its been fun. 

So as a hobbyist sort of thing I want to max this CQ2014 to its max without ruining it. Do you have any suggestions? Yes, I want to buy a new one one day, but for now, I would love to work on a project with them. 

Thank you.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

There's really nothing you can do with the PC hardware-wise. The CPU is soldered to the motherboard, the power supply is 65W and there's no slot for a discreet video card. 

Other than making sure there's no extra programs running in Windows there's not a lot you can do on the software side to make things better.


----------



## scottcharles (Jun 21, 2016)

So there is no way to overclock it a little?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

That's correct, there is no way to overclock it.


----------



## scottcharles (Jun 21, 2016)

JMPC, Thank you for your responses. You mentioned that other than making sure there are no other programs running in windows there is nothing else we can do. Alright. Can you please give me a tip on how to remove everything that is not necessary to run in windows?

Right now those computers are only there for my kids to go online and play robloz, minecraft, and trove. 

If there is any program in there running or using 90% of the CPU, like windows defender shows as using 100% of the CPU or Memory in task manager. I have avast should I turn windows defender off? or should I turn avast off? 

There're 60 processes going on in the task manager. How many should there be if we are only wanting to play on the internet? Thank you for your insight.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

It's impossible to say what you should remove without knowing what's installed on the machine. Any programs that you don't use can be removed through Control Panel > Programs. 

Same issue with the number of processes, there's no right answer. The number of processes depends on what's installed and the operating system.

You definitely don't need to be running two anti-virus applications. Avast should disable Windows defender but it's possible it launches to scan occasionally. You can disable it if you use something else.


----------

